# Ez green



## Moosecop (Oct 31, 2013)

Looking for place to buy ez green press in ontario 
Any idea where i can order from


----------



## macdonda (Oct 30, 2004)

I couldn't find one here a couple of years ago so picked one up from the US. There's one on Amazon but I'd check with the seller if they're in Cadnada (looks like it but hard to tell):

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B006MO...X200_QL40&keywords=last+chance+ez+green+press

Good luck - great press


----------



## Diber (Mar 8, 2015)

As I understood it, you used to be able to order them at Bass Pro, and have them shipped to the store. I believe that's still a thing

There is a guy on AT here who has them at a great price, however shipping was 135 for me, and I ended up paying another 97 in duty and taxes to bring it over the border.

Good luck!


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

The Bow Shop in Waterloo should have them.


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

schnarrfuss said:


> The Bow Shop in Waterloo should have them.


$560.00 all in I was quoted last week, not sure if its the wheel or just the handle unit


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

Cdn-3d said:


> $560.00 all in I was quoted last week, not sure if its the wheel or just the handle unit


sry..$660


----------



## Moosecop (Oct 31, 2013)

Tks folks


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Purchased mine from the Bow Shop in Waterloo.I saw one there last week and they also had the draw board that goes on it.


----------



## PEI Rob (Jan 24, 2016)

I made one instead. Basically anybody with a welder can make one. I started with a Princess Auto 7000 lb trailer jack. http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/7-000-lb-weld-on-drop-leg-trailer-jack/A-p1050035e It was bought for half price long ago and still lying around. 
For the fingers I used 1/2"x 1 1/2" aluminum, cut and shaped then rubber dipped the top 3".
For the draw board, I used a ratchet strap so that feature cost an extra $10.


----------



## Moosecop (Oct 31, 2013)

I leaning to building one now unless i find a used one in the classifieds


----------

